
Why the alt-right can’t build an alt-internet - fraqed
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/21/16180614/charlottesville-daily-stormer-alt-right-internet-domain
======
Boothroid
Are there reasons why p2p couldn't work here? Excluding active blocking.

